# 1 Cor. 3:1 & regenerated christians



## Mayflower (Dec 2, 2007)

This morning i went to my home church (non-reformed),
and the guest speaker spoke about 1 Cor. 3:1
(Christains who were like carnal and babes in Christ)
and all the problems that were in that church like
drunkeness and sexual sins.

Now he said that these same christians (who were like
carnal, sexual sins, drukeness...etc) were saved,
because Paul calls them in 1:2.." those that are
santified in Christ, called saints..".

With other word,these christians were almost not
different than the world, while Jesus makes it very
clear that you shall know a true regenerated disciple
by their fruits. So how must we view santification in
relationship with the examples (if these are
regenerated believers ???) of Corinth ?

Normally we would say, that those were can't see the
fruit and boast in the sins are only outward church
members who are under the wrath of God. Ofcourse a
christian can struggle with sins, but still you can
see fruit.

Iam asking that, because in my church background, many
times they speak in what i called cheap grace (which
is no grace at all), and that when you have accept
Jesus, than you are saved and secure, and normally you
have to see the fruits, but not always as we see in
Corinth, as they say.

Can someone give me please any thoughts and helps, how to
deal with this problem, and so that i can see and
explain 1 Corinth with many abuses that have been
using in the evangelical churches.


----------



## Amazing Grace (Dec 2, 2007)

Mayflower said:


> This morning i went to my home church (non-reformed),
> and the guest speaker spoke about 1 Cor. 3:1
> (Christains who were like carnal and babes in Christ)
> and all the problems that were in that church like
> ...



It is a touchy subject, but this would fall under the heresy of carnal christians. Give a read on 'Non Lordship" salvation. Yet set a barrier so one does not cross over the other side of becoming a fruit inspector, leading to personal behavior being the litmust test for regeneration.


----------



## JohnOwen007 (Dec 2, 2007)

Mayflower said:


> Can someone give me please any thoughts and helps, how to
> deal with this problem, and so that i can see and
> explain 1 Corinth with many abuses that have been
> using in the evangelical churches.



Yes, several things to think about.

[1] Christians do sin, but they are different to the non-Christian in that they _don't like _ that they do sin. This is the sign of having a new heart (i.e. the new birth). Gal. 5:17 is eloquent testimony to this. The flesh (sinful nature) desires what is contrary to the spirit and _vice versa_ so that "you don't do what *you desire*". That is, what we really _desire_ is not to sin. Hence our sin causes us grief.

[2] Paul writes to the Corinthians _precisely _to deal with their specific sins and show they are incommensurate with being believers. Hence, 1 Cor. 3:1 must also be read in conjunction with 1 Cor. 6:9-11:

1Cor 6:9 (NIV) Do you not know that the wicked *will not inherit the kingdom of God*? Do not be deceived: Neither the sexually immoral nor idolaters nor adulterers nor male prostitutes nor homosexual offenders 10 nor thieves nor the greedy nor drunkards nor slanderers nor swindlers *will inherit the kingdom of God*. 11 And that is what some of you were. But you were washed, you were sanctified, you were justified in the name of the Lord Jesus Christ and by the Spirit of our God. 

Hence, if there wasn't some sort of repentance as a result of his letter, Paul could ask whether the unrepentant were truly believers who had been washed, sanctified, and justified.

Blessings brother.


----------

